# Any good cafetiere beans?



## jangozo (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new in cafetiere coffee making and would like to get some recommendations for my first "real" coffee order. I do not yet have a quality grinder and for now I'd like to order the beans already grind. Currently I'm using illy, but I've heard that the roaster shops are better. So my question is: Can you recommend me grind coffees for my cafetiere?









Thanks


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome Jangozo

I'd recommend Hasbeans the choice is extensive but if read through the cupping notes it'll give you a path to follow

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/

they also do starter packs so you can decide which you prefer and there really is a wide variation

the beans normally arrive the next day or the day after and are still to fresh to drink

I'm certain others will be along with a wider knowledge than me.

Gaz


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome!

Try the Hasbean Brazil Inglaterra, Square Mile Yirgacheffe or Coffee Bean Shop's Sumatra Mandelhing

Any of these coffees will wake up the tastebuds


----------



## jangozo (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Glenn, have you tried any of these for cafetiere? Sumatra Mandelhing looks fairly good.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All of them









Each coffee is completely different.

The Sumatra would be a good choice


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I really think a browse of hasbeans coffees will give you a better idea of what you're after. Depends on whether you like gloopy, thick, rich and nutty flavours like the indonesians or the bright, light, clean notes of colombians.

You can't go wrong with the bolivian machacamarca though.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

And Hasbean Steve is off to the Machacamarca farm, lucky chap!

I would happily reccomend Hasbean's beans. I tend to order a bag every week or so, and I use a cafetierre atm. Just finished a bag of his El Salvador La Illusion, a lovely fruity favorite of mine!


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Hi there, new to the forum but loving coffee, thought I'd chip in!

I've bought some great coffee from Monmouth Coffee in the past and they are happy to grind for customers. I came away with some Kenyan and Ethipion numbers, can't remember which exactly as it was a while ago. However, if you are in London at all and can go by I can recommend them. I got some good and friendly advice too.


----------

